# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Raca ilirike

## alibaba

Raca ilirike eshte nje nga racat europiane, dhe eshte endemike ne trojet ilire e posaqerisht ne ne ato vende ku jetojne shqipetaret.Karakterizohen nga gjatesia e trupit, kafka e shkurte {brakicefale}, fytyra e gjate, ndersa per nga ngjyra e flokeve dhe e syve kemi dy varianta: variantin "zeshkan" me sy e floke geshtenje dhe "bjond" me sy te qelur dhe floke te verdha.
Kjo eshte raca me e bukur dhe pa defekte ne Europe.
Me poshte ne foton e pare eshte nje vajze ilirike bjonde,ndersa ne foton tjeter kemi dy variantet e races ilirike.

----------


## alibaba

Eshte raca me e vjeter ne Europe qe e vertetojne edhe gjetjet arkeologjike te kulturave Bell-Beaker.
Me poshte harta tregon vendet e Europes perendimore ku jetonte nje pjese e races tone, vendet e Ballkanit nuk jane perfshire ne kete studim.Keto troje pastaj na i moren popujt tjere.

----------


## alibaba

Perparesite e races ilirike
Kjo race karakterizohet nga fuqia dhe vullneti i pathyeshem, besnikeria, ndjeshmeria ndaj nderit, dashuria per familjen shtepine dhe atdheun dhe nga trimeria.Racat tjera nuk kane te gjitha keto veti.Te gjitha racat tjera krijuan shtete dhe ushtri te medha per te shtypur te tjeret,iliret e bene kete per tu mbrojtur eventualisht per tu &#231;liruar.Pra gjate shekujve vazhdimisht eshte zhvilluar nje lufte e rrepte mes races tone kreshnike dhe racave te tjera te ulta dhe destruktive.Armiqte shkuan aq larg sa e falsifikuan edhe historine: per pushtimin e Trojes dardane i lane fajin Paridit.Fajtore ishin ata sepse ishin mesuar te rritnin cullet me plaqke.Ata nuk dinin te punonin, muret e tyre i ndertuan pellazget trupmedhenj {race ilirike}, prandaj i quajten ciklope ndersa muret i quajten ciklopike.Raca e ulte greke i gjeti te gatshme te gjitha ato fortesa ne Mykene, Krete etj
Ata u tubuan nga Finikia,Egjipti,Etiopia qe te gjitha keto ishin raca magjupesh edhepse keta kishin si ideal lekuren e bardhe.
Kjo race ndryshe nga raca jone, kishte pabesine si virtyt, prej nga ka mbete shprehja "dhurate e danajve".
Kesaj race te ulte me pas i shtohen edhe romaket e me pastaj raca sllave.Te gjitha keto raca gjate historise nuk kontribuan asgje vetem pervetesuan nga raca jone ate qe eshte me e mire, dhe bene shkaterrime te papara.Gjithashtu keto nuk qendruan dot si raca te pastra por u perzien me te tjere, perveq kesaj duke lejuar edhe martesat mes kusherinjve te pare filluan te lindin femije monstrume.
Nderkaq raca jone qendroi e bukur dhe e paster.Sot raca ilirike shtrihet ne te gjitha trojet e lashta pellazge ku me shume e ku me pak por me se miri ka qendruar te shqipetaret.Shqipetaret jane iliriket me te paster, kjo shihet si ne pamjen e bukur ashtu edhe ne gjuhen qe e flasin, por gjithesesi duhet te pastrohen nga pakicat magjupe, sllave, greke, turke pasiqe keta nuk bejne asgje tjeter vetem sjellin probleme. 
Pjesetare te races ilirike me sot gjejme ne Rumani te cilet kane prejardhje si nga daket ashtu edhe nga xehetaret ilire qe migruan atje ne kohen perandorise romake,pastaj ne Austri gjysma popullsise jane te kesaj race pra me prejardhje nga iliret vendas,ne Bullgari 1/6 e popullsise, ne Greqi 1/10 jane te kesaj race veqanerisht Sfakiotet e Kretes qe kane prejardhje nga Doriket ilire,ne Itali 1/5 e popullsise,ne Bosnie e Mal te Zi te perzier pakez me raca tjera ndersa ne Dalmaci me te ruajtur, ne &#199;eki e Sllovaki 2/5, disa me prejardhje ilire e te tjere nga vllahet ilirike qe u shperngulen atje,ne Zvicer afersisht gjysma, si dhe ne Gjermanine jugore ku kufiri me verior eshte lumi Danub.
E tere kjo tregon shtrirjen e madhe te races ilirike, e qe pastaj keto troje erdhen duke u tkurrur.

----------


## alibaba

Shumicen e tingujve qe mund ti shqiptojme ne racat tjera nuk mund ti shqiptojne.Raca jone mund te shqiptoje deri 42 zanore dhe 32 bashketingellore.

----------


## alibaba

Djemte trima nga raca ilirike e shendrruan perandorine romake nga nje perandori famezeze e races se keqe, ne nje perandori me civilizim te larte.E keta ishin jo pak: 
Laelianus 
Marius 
Victorinus 
Tetricus I 
Claudius II "Gothicus" 
Probus 
Diocletian 
Aurelian 
Tacitus 
Carus 
Carinus 
Numberian 
Carinus 
Quintilius 
Decius 
Florianus 
Maximinus "Daia" 
Constantine I the Great 
Constantine II 
Constans I 
Constantius II 
Justin I 
Justinian I 
Anastasius I

Justiniani ishte ai qe beri kodin per byzantinet dhe keta pastaj e udhehoqen shtetin e tyre me nje ligj qe doli nga mendja e ndritur e nje iliriku.
Perse nuk e bene ligjin vet por na priten ne qe ti civilizojme?
Sepse ishin race e paafte dhe e pagdhendur.

----------


## alibaba

Edhe keta kryeministera te Perandorise Otomane ishin Ilirike:
Bajazit Pasha 
Is'hak Pasha 
Gedik Ahmet Pasha 
Davud Pasha 
Ahmet Pasha Dukagjini 
Ibrahim Pasha Parga 
Ajaz Mehmet Pasha Vlora 
Lufti Pasha Shkodra 
Rrustem Pasha 
Kara Ahmet Pasha Dukagjini 
Arnavuat (Semiz) Ahmet Pasha 
Koxha Sinan Pasha 
Ferhat Pasha 
Hadim Hasan Pasha 
Jemishxi Hasan Pasha 
Nasuh Pasha 
Oh&#235;rli Hasan-Hysein Pasha 
Merre Hysein Pasha 
Tabani Jassi Mehmet Pasha 
Kemankush Kara Mustafa Pasha 
Xhivan-kapuxubashi sultan-Zade Semin Mehmet Pasha 
Kara Murat Pasha 
Tarhonxhu Ahmet Pasha 
Kara Murat Pasha 
Zurnazen Mustafa Pasha 
Mehmet Pasha Qyp&#235;rliu 
K&#246;pryly Fayil Ahmet Pasha 
K&#246;pryly Zade Mustafa Pasha 
Kadi Ali Pasha 
Amzhazade Hysein Pasha 
Numan Pasha Qyp&#235;rliu 
Haxhi-Halil Pasha 
Haxhi-Ahcas Mehmet Pasha 
Bijikli Ali Pasha 
Ajvas-zade Halil Pasha 
Mustafa Pasha Bajrakatari 
Memish Pasha 
Giritli-Mustafa Nail Pasha 
Mehmet Ferid Pasha Vlora 
Said Halim Pasha 
Ahmet Izet Pasha 
Damad Ferid Pasha

----------


## alibaba

Amerikanet i kane borxh races tone:
Ekrem Bardha 
John Belushi actor 
James Belushi actor 
James Biberi actor 
Elona Bojaxhi actor,model 
Sandra Bullock actress 
Joseph DioGuardi congressman 
Stan Dragoti film director 
Eliza Dushku actress 
Nate Dushku actor 
Valbona &#199;oba 
Emina Cunmulaj model 
Lee Elia 
Aris Golemi 
William G. Gregory astronaut 
Ardian Harri 
Agim Kaba actor 
Donald Lambro journalist 
Ri&#231;ard Lukaj economist, Wall Street 
Albert Lulushi 
Masiela Lusha 
Peter Malota 
Marina Malota 
Kristina Malota 
Michael Malota 
Laureta Me&#231;i 
Laura Mersini 
Brian Michael 
Gjon Mili 
Ferid Murad 
Regis Philbin 
Hila Popaj actor 
Alan Shepard 
Donald Suxho 
George Tenet (to Albanian-Greek immigrants) 
Ty Treadway 
Nancy Veliu 
Astrit Zejnati

----------


## Kreksi

Si e paske harruar Akilin (Cili A= A cili, sepse akili nuke dihej se cili ishte ne lufte se ishte gjithnje i mbuluar, ku nuke iu shifej ftyra asnjehere prandaj trojanet thoshin; Cili a, ai trim ? Keshtu i mbeti m&#235; n&#235; fund&#235; Akili, ne shqipe....

Po si e harruat edhe Aleksandrin e Dyt&#234; ore, te birin e Olimbijes ?

----------


## ILIRI I MADH

Leka i Madh
Filip II

P.S. Sandra Bullock nuk eshte shqiptare, po e jema ose i jati eshte nga "Albany, New York" edhe ketu e kan gabuar kete!

----------


## alibaba

> Si e paske harruar Akilin (Cili A= A cili, sepse akili nuke dihej se cili ishte ne lufte se ishte gjithnje i mbuluar, ku nuke iu shifej ftyra asnjehere prandaj trojanet thoshin; Cili a, ai trim ? Keshtu i mbeti më në fundë Akili, ne shqipe....
> 
> Po si e harruat edhe Aleksandrin e Dytê ore, te birin e Olimbijes ?


Nuk kam harruar askend, por vazhdon ................

----------


## alibaba

Raca ilire eshte me a gjata nga te tjeret e sidomos me e gjate se greket, prandaj keta greke kur na shikojne neve e na shikojne nga poshte duke ngritur fytyren lart.
Ne mund te jemi "zeshkane" por jo te zi, ndersa greket jane zezake.
Iliret den baba den ishin te gjate, brakicefale hunde shkabe etj.
Gjetjet arkeologjike nuk jane gjithemone ne favorin tone per arsye se, iliret i digjnin kufomat e tyre, ndersa shumica e eshtrave qe gjinden jane te raca te huaja qe erdhen te luftojne kunder ilireve.

----------


## alibaba

Ne Maqedoni se pari jetonin fisi ilir Bryget qe rrjedh nga fjala ilire *breg*.Nje pjese e ketyre u shperngul ne Anatoli ku themeluan mbreterine e Frigjise dhe nga dera fisnike e mbretit te Frigjise ishte Hekuba ilirike nena e Hektorit ilirik.
Armenet e sotem kane prejardhje nga frigjianet e anatolise prandaj vetite e tyre racore jane te ngjajshme me ne, megjithese gjate shekujve kane ndryshuar pakez.

----------


## alibaba

Kafka e shkurte dhe kafka e gjate shikuar nga larte.

----------


## alibaba

Hititet ishin aleate te trojaneve gjate gjithe kohes, e gjithe kjo per shkak te afersise racore pasi ata kishin prejardhjen nga iliriket.
Kur nje grup iliresh u largua nga Dardanelet u nda ne dy pjese: njera pjese shkoi ne Mesopotami dhe themeloi Sumerin ndersa te tjeret u ndalen ne Anatoline lindore e jugore dhe themeluan shtetin hitit.
Nga gjetjet me te reja arkeologjike zbulohet se hititet ishin aleati numer nje i Trojes.
Gjithashtu Perandorine Hitite e ndihmuan Dardanet, ne luften e Kadeshit kunder races magjupe te Egjiptit.Dardanet i dhane kete ndihme per shkak te afersise racore.
Po jap pamjen e nje hititi, i cili nuk ndryshon aspak nga nje Japod i antikes apo nga nje shqiptar i sotem.

----------


## alibaba

Ne Maqedoni me pas u vendose nje fis ilirik qe quheshin *makednoi*, ne gjuhen ilire ky emer kishte kuptimin *i gjate, trim, luftarak* dhe me se miri i pershtatet termit te sotem *kreshnik*.Keta ishin ilirike.

----------


## Tannhauser

> Ne mund te jemi "zeshkane" por jo te zi, ndersa greket jane zezake.


O alibabe ku i pe keta zeshkane mer aman... :pa dhembe:  

Sa per te tjerat, mos mi kopjo informacionet qe kam sjelle une ketu.

Tani me thuaj, te duket si shume shqiptar ai qe solle ne figure?

----------


## alibaba

Thrakasit dhe skythet duke jetuar ne nje largesi nga iliret tjere, gjuha e tyre  ndryshoi nje çikez, por raca e tyre mbeti e njejte dhe i mbajten zakonet e tyre ilirike tatuimin, sakrificen njerezore, dhe luften kunder racave te kqija.
Autoret greke i paraqisnin thrakasit me floke te kuqe dhe lekure te kuqe.E tere kjo ndodhte per shkak se greket nuk kishin fjale te posaqme per ngjyren e geshtenje,pasi floket e tharkasve ishin me ate ngjyre,ndersa si nje popull luftarak ata vazhdimisht marshonin kunder armikut, prandaj dielli u kishte dhene nje ten pakez te kuq.

Kjo lule qe i perngjan pak a shume rrezeve te diellit ne dialektin e Dakeve quhet *Dielina, Dielleina, Diellena*

----------


## alibaba

> O alibabe ku i pe keta zeshkane mer aman... 
> 
> Sa per te tjerat, mos mi kopjo informacionet qe kam sjelle une ketu.
> 
> Tani me thuaj, te duket si shume shqiptar ai qe solle ne figure?


Mos fol ne menyre intriguese sepse ajo figure nuk eshte fotografi e aparatit modern te shekullit 20, por eshte nje pikture e antikes e duke qe ne se kete pikture e kane bere greket ska se si te jete pikture perfekte sepse greket sdine te bejne piktura te bukura.
Pos kesaj shihet se ai eshte brakiqefal dhe hundeshkabe.

----------


## alibaba

*Lufta e perhershme mes races se mire dhe races se keqe*

Lufta e Trojes perfundoi negativisht per iliriket, por duke qene se kjo race kishte kodin e tyre te hakmarrjes nuk ndenjen duarkryq.
Menjehere pas renies se Trojes Doriket ilire organizuan nje hakmarrje te merituar.
Ata sulmuan greket dhe pushtuan pikerisht qytetin e Menellaut i cili ishte fajtori kryesor per kete lufte.
Vete e moren pushtetin qe u takonte si race ilirike qe ishin, roberve trojan qe ishin ne duar te akejve u dhane lirine dhe u dhane toke e pasuri dhe i lane qe te veteqeverisen, e keta i quajten perieke, ndersa akejte i shendrruan ne skllever ashtu si&#231; e merituan per shkak te kqijave qe bene mbi trojanet.

----------


## alibaba

> Sa per te tjerat, mos mi kopjo informacionet qe kam sjelle une ketu.


Te them te drejten nuk e kam lexuar ende te tere forumin as qe e kam ndermend ti lexoj tere keto tema.Informacionet i marr gjetiu.

----------

